# Chiropractor in Dubai



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good chiro in Dubai? Will I need to see a doctor or specialist first to get a referral?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you are paying personally you can go direct. If you plan to claim on medical insurance you may need a referral. Speak to your insurance company.

I can recommend a great osteopath. Beverley Palmer at Infinity Clinic on Al Wasl Road, nr Park N Shop.

Osteopathy : Infinity Health , Dubai, United Arab Emirates 

-


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

